
Gulliver’s Travels to be One Giant Apple Ad - atularora
http://www.cultofmac.com/gullivers-travels-to-be-one-giant-apple-ad/74532
======
cmelbye
Nice, but Apple wouldn't be caught _dead_ using Arial in one of their user
interfaces. (The "slide to unlock" text in the screencap looks like it's using
Arial rather than Helvetica Neue like it should be)

~~~
owyn
I think you're right, it's Arial. The angled t. And whenever I think "why fake
it?" I realize why I'm not working hollywood. :)

~~~
monknuts
Yahhh...you are pretty right..

\------------------------

<http://www.newbingosites.org>

